
Conway's Webcam of Life - nwillson
https://conway.nathanwillson.com/
======
rbosinger
I work with Nathan and he showed me this the other day. Nice to see it here.
Make sure to to check out the code and write-up if you're interested.

------
jwfeinstein
The default edge detection thresholds outline my beard perfectly.

~~~
nwillson
🧔

------
gschier
This is awesome! I love small well-done projects like this.

~~~
nwillson
Thanks!

